# Post Colonoscopy, bent colon, couldn't finish test, anyone else?



## 20179 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi all, So after the D day prep and getting through a colonoscopy where I woke up several times in pain, my M.D. says that the reason I was so uncomfortable during the test was that he was unable to get around to see the right side of my colon. Apparently, most people have a 90 degree angle bend before heading to the right side, and mine is pinched at a distinctly smaller angle. As a result, he couldn't finish the colonoscopy, and now I have to have a barium enema, and/or possibly try the colonoscopy again in 6 months.







Has anyone else had this happen? And what did your M.D. say about a bent colon? I have IBS -C, and I'm really not looking forward to a test that generally results in more constipation, only to be told I have to go through yet another colonoscopy anyway. (Espcially now that I know what a twisty path of a colon I have!) I'd appreciate any thoughts! Thanks guys!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This type of issue "redunant colon" is one name, is fairly common, but it happens to all kinds of people Many who have no symptoms, so usually it isn't considered to be a signficiant finding.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/redundant-colon/AN00239It may be worth checking with your doctor how much your symptoms need to be checked out with additional testing. Sometimes the chances of finding something with the symptom set you have is so low that doing more tests may not be worth it. A lot depends on what is going on with you in terms of bloody stools, abnormal blood tests, etc. that really require looking at the whole colon or the end of the small intestine.K.


----------

